# Wooferhound's Sound & Video



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Main TV - Sanyo DP42840 - 42" 1080p 60hz
Monitor TV - Westinghouse VR-3225 - 32" 1080p 60hz

Main Audio - RCA RT-2906 - 600watt 5.1channel AVR - HTIB with 4" speakers
SubWoofer - ElectroVoice Corner Speaker - Old 15" vented corner cabinet

Blu-Ray - Sony BDP-S380 - with Ethernet streaming and Thumbdrive Playback

Source Material - Blu-Rays from RedBox rentals and NetFlix single disc mail subscription

Also have a BiAmped Home Stereo System that consists of . . .
Homemade input selector with volume control
DBX 120x - subharmonic synthesizer and 120hz crossover unit 
Sansui MT-A25 - Low power amp for sound above 120hz
Technics SA-5370 - High Power Receiver for bass below 120hz
Bass Speakers - Sony Vented Cabinets, rebuilt with NoName replacement 10" speakers
High Cabinets - Speaker Cabinets found in front of a grocery store, rebuilt with NoName replacement speakers: 8", 3" and 1.5 inch tweeter. Originally AIWA brand


----------

